# Need to rent a dozen hungry, full-grown Sulcatas, STAT!



## littleginsu (Aug 26, 2014)

Because this is out of control!! The yard(s) were cut 2 weeks ago... and I live in Arizona!


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm in Chicago, we cut every week here. So, you know what ya gotta do. Yep, cut every week. You could always fence in the yard and then get a bunch of sulcatas. I don't think they would do much damage though. Grasses and weeds that long are usually bitter tasting to them


----------



## leigti (Aug 26, 2014)

Get a goat they'll eat anything. Of course they might ignore the grass and just eat all the bushes but might be worth a try


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 26, 2014)

Goats are on my list, along with chickens for bug control.


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 26, 2014)

Seem like a lot if rain in az this year: that's good! We are in drought and need water! 

Kyle


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 26, 2014)

Millerlite said:


> Seem like a lot if rain in az this year: that's good! We are in drought and need water!
> 
> Kyle



Yes, this is one of the best monsoons we have had in over a decade.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in Winnipeg. We cut the grass 2x/week. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## tortdad (Aug 27, 2014)

[QUOTE="and I live Arizona [/QUOTE]

Where in AZ are you? 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## CourtneyG (Aug 27, 2014)

leigti said:


> Get a goat they'll eat anything. Of course they might ignore the grass and just eat all the bushes but might be worth a try




Our goats are the worst at being goats, they only eat certain weeds and grass. We have to bush hog the place all the time since they are so picky.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 27, 2014)

Goats are browsers and sheep are grazers. Goats prefer rose bushes and other prize items over grass lol! 
Sheep graze but nothing works as well as a lawn mower.


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 27, 2014)

tortdad said:


> [QUOTE="and I live Arizona



Where in AZ are you? 



0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)[/QUOTE]
Southeastern. Sierra Vista.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 27, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Where in AZ are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southeastern. Sierra Vista.[/QUOTE]
Kevin is in Texas


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 27, 2014)

tortdad said:


> Where in AZ are you?



wow. that reply got butchered pretty good! I live in southeastern Arizona.


----------



## tortdad (Aug 27, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> wow. that reply got butchered pretty good! I live in southeastern Arizona.



I thought the back ground look familiar. I spent 20 years in Sierra Vista but moved to houston 3 years ago this Halloween. I'm sure we know a lot of the same people. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 27, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Southeastern. Sierra Vista.


Kevin is in Texas [/QUOTE]
What happened?! I just wrote "Kevin is in Texas " and "Southeastern. Sierra Visita" was added...


----------



## littleginsu (Aug 27, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I thought the back ground look familiar. I spent 20 years in Sierra Vista but moved to houston 3 years ago this Halloween. I'm sure we know a lot of the same people.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



Yes, I think we have had this discussion before.. LOL. I have lived here since 1980, so I am positive we know many of the same people and possibly each other!


----------



## tortdad (Aug 27, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Yes, I think we have had this discussion before.. LOL. I have lived here since 1980, so I am positive we know many of the same people and possibly each other!


 Do you have a Facebook? pM me your name.. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 15, 2014)

I have never seen this state so GREEN... we went from Phoenix through Wickenburg to Congress this past weekend. Lush green with flowers. I think everything green is confused by the amount of rainfall. We should have a pretty good crop of spring flowers (and then the fires when everything dries out to tinder...)

And another round yet to come these next few days.

Very happy not to be in a flood plain, but need to do some work on the leaks in the roof.

And RV is very happy with the green growing, but she mows out pathways and leaves other grass to grow very tall. I'm considering borrowing some sheep...


----------

